

Touch Vision Interface employs AR to control screens from afar - divy
http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/11/touch-vision-interface-employs-ar-to-control-screens-from-afar/

======
joezydeco
_"While the "how" behind it is no doubt complicated..."_

Doesn't seem that complicated, really. The OpenCV book on the table is a nice
giveaway to how it's put together.

After working with OpenCV for a while, it's an awesome and totally underrated
project. I think anyone working on this new wave of apps (mobile, Kinect, etc)
needs to know how to use this library.

------
wedesoft
Also see Visual Panel by Zhengyou Zhang. The problem basically is to find
correspondences and then fit a planar homography between the input and the
output surface. [1] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/zhang/VisualPa...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/zhang/VisualPanel/)

